# Too hot



## theoldman (Oct 14, 2010)

I've got a Brinkman offset smoker I'm learning on, using native oak splits.  Trying to keep the bonnet temp at 210-250 with no luck.

If i get a big enough fire to keep it burning, temp goes to 350 - 400.  If i damper it down and make a smaller blaze it goes out.  What's the secret


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. What are you using for fuel?


----------



## theoldman (Oct 14, 2010)

Native oak that I have split - using very small piecesl


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 14, 2010)

Most people use lump charcoal for the heat and just add wood chunks for flavor unless its a heavy duty unit. With that being said if you want to burn straight wood I would suggest letting it burn down until you have a bed of coals then just add small wood splits to maintain the fire. Leave the top vent wide open and adjust the fire using the intakes on the fire box.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, I see Jerry has given you great advise. It's all good my friend.


----------



## theoldman (Oct 14, 2010)

Gonna try smoking some chickens for the first time tomorrow - I'll take your advice and let you know what happens.  Piney woods - where at in Fl - me too.


----------



## eman (Oct 14, 2010)

TheOldMan said:


> I've got a Brinkman offset smoker I'm learning on, using native oak splits.  Trying to keep the bonnet temp at 210-250 with no luck.
> 
> If i get a big enough fire to keep it burning, temp goes to 350 - 400.  If i damper it down and make a smaller blaze it goes out.  What's the secret


I had a new braunfuls offset that is heavier than the brinkman. Neither is designed to be a stick burner. It is designed to use charcoal w/ a few wood chunks for smoke.. The fire is hard enough to controll w/ coals  much less wood. Have you done the mods to your brinkman??/


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 14, 2010)

TheOldMan said:


> Gonna try smoking some chickens for the first time tomorrow - I'll take your advice and let you know what happens.  Piney woods - where at in Fl - me too.


Crystal River or Quincy just kinda depends on my schedule where are you at?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2010)

First off Welcome Oldman to SMF. I see that Jerry has set you on your way to some great smokes to come in your very near future. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. Now if your really new you should sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basicson smoking meat and some really good techinues too. Then the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## meateater (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## theoldman (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm in Pomona Park, 75 miles S of Jax -guess were a long ways apart. did the chickens today, brined them overnight, and built a bed of coals and used small oak splits, worked out well and tasted better.


----------



## theoldman (Oct 15, 2010)

Haven't done any mods yet, but the three chickens I did today, the one next to the fire box got pretty brown pretty fast, so guess I'd better look into some mods.  I'd very much like to have a heavier smoker, but bought this one at a yard sale for $30, cleaned it up and painted it - looks brand new, figured it was good enought to learn on.  Like the size for two of us, but want to burn wood, so probably better keep looking for a heavier firebox.


----------

